# tengo miedo para actualizar kde4

## aggroalda

hace un tiempo me encontre que la version de kde la 4.3.1 ya es estable en portage.

Pero tambien encontre que hay una guía de como actualizar el Kde http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

hay una USE que me trae dudas, la kdeprefix, dice la guia que por defecto esta desactivada ya que ha traido muchos problemas al actualizar.

Mi duda es:

debo dejarla desactivada??

que hace realmente esta USE???

alguien ya a actulizado desde kde 3.5.10 a la nueva version??? cuenta tu experiencia porfa

No me quiero arriesgar con actualizar el escritorio si despues me encontrare con problemas que sencillamente no podré resolver y necesariamente borrar y comenzar de cero, no es la idea.

Se lo agradeceria 

PD: soy nuevo en el foro y =D

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenid@ al foro.

La use que comentas, si no sabes lo que haces es mejor que no la actives. Básicamente se usa para poder tener en paralelo dos versiones de kde4 (Una versión estable y una SNV), los desarrolladores y algún usuario  betatester que otro serán los que lo usen con mucho cuidado.

No uso Kde en su totalidad, solo aplicaciones sueltas, pero son muchas y durante mucho tiempo he podido convivir con aplicaciones kde3 y kde4 sin problemas. Actualmente kde4 se considera estable y desde mi punto de vista es muy usable. Inténtalo, si te surgen problemas te ayudaremos seguro.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi granito de arena: Bienvenido/a al foro. Gentoo nunca se reinstala. He visto pasar por el foro problemas gravísimos que se han arreglado, yo mismo inclusive cuando instalo Gentoo es por alguna pc nueva, pero reinstalar en si desde cero ya ni me acuerdo cuando fué la última vez, mis pc llevan unos cuantos años corriendo Gentoo sin reinstalar y con todo el software actualizadito... Todos los problemas tienen arreglo, esa es la ventaja de un sistema como este.

Actualizar KDE nunca te va a dejar inutilizada la pc al punto de no retorno de tener que reinstalar, así que sin miedo!

PD: No uso KDE, así que hablo sin conocimiento  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Condex

¡Hola aggroalda!

Te respondo yo a la última pregunta.

Yo actualicé desde la versión 3.5.10 a la 4.2.1 y no tuve problemas. Cambian algunas cosas, claro, por ejemplo: el escritorio no es un directorio (no puedes tener archivos, salvo que lo reconfigures), el menu K es distinto (aunque creo que se puede dejar como el viejo).

Pero lo que se dice problemas graves, ninguno. Sólo tener que adaptarme a las novedades. Desde entonces he ido actualizando poco a poco hasta ahora, que estoy con la versión 4.3.2.

Comentarte, eso sí, que con la 4.3.1 sí tenía un problema, una molestia más bien. No sé por qué razón, cada vez que encendía el ordenador y entraba en KDE los paneles crecían 4 píxeles  :Laughing: , con lo que tenía que estar reajustando cada vez. Este problema ya ha sido resuelto en KDE 4.3.2.

Como te comentan más arriba sobre la USE en cuestión, yo siempre la he dejado con su valor por defecto, ya que no me interesa tener varias versiones de KDE. Sólo quedan por el ordenador algunos paquetes de KDE 3.5 que son necesarios para, por ejemplo, k3b.

Y sobre lo de borrar todo... yo sí me acuerdo. Cuando instalé por primera vez el sistema operativo hace casi dos años, cuando actualicé todo el hardware decidí hacer una instalación de cero (x86 => x86_64).

Desde entonces nunca he tenido que "formatear", ni siquiera cuando la pifié al hacer un kernel (bonito kernel panic que conseguí).

Para que tengas una referencia sobre dónde tengo el sistema instalado KDE 4.3.2:

-PC de casa: AMD64 usando el disco de instalación de 64bit

-Portátil: x86

Suerte con esa actualización, si la llevas a cabo  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

A veces hago un respaldo de mi partición raíz porque pruebo el nuevo GNOME para ver que novedades tiene. La verdad siempre lo quito Fluxbox me hace feliz y me da flojera desinstalar GNOME y millones de librerías así que restauro mi respaldo y listo, desde un liveCD haz esto:

```
#mkdir /media/gentoo

#mount /dev/sdaX /media/gentoo

#cd /media/gentoo

#tar cvzf /ruta/respaldo/archivo.tar.gz --exclude=lost+found *

```

Ahí ya tienes tu respaldo, si algo sale mal o simplemente quieres volver al estado anterior de tu pc formatea la partición sdaX (o donde sea tu raíz, puede ser hda1, en mi caso es sda2) y ejecuta otra vez desde un liveCD:

```
#mkdir /mnt/gentoo

#mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo

#cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar xvzf /ruta/respaldo/archivo.tar.gz

```

Reinicia y todo en su lugar de nuevo, lo aprendí durante la instalación de gentoo si te fijas es lo mismo que desempaquetar un stage, es rápido, fácil y dependiendo del numero de particiones que debas respaldar es práctico para estas situaciones, lo único que no es necesario respaldar es la partición boot (si es que la tienes),  y el home, que ojalá la tengas ahí puedes guardar tu respaldo y tardará menos tiempo comprimiendo.

Suerte.

----------

## carlos plaza

Tranquilo, como ya te han dicho actualiza sin problemas. Mi opinión, si no consigues problemas que suerte tienes  :Wink:   pero si consigues COMO VAS A DISFRUTAR ARREGLANDO Y APRENDIENDO  :Very Happy: 

Y como dice:

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Todos los problemas tienen arreglo, esa es la ventaja de un sistema como este. 

 

----------

## pelelademadera

yo usaba la flag... y me causo problemas al actualizar a la version 4.2 si no me equivoco....

desde ahi el make.conf dice -kdeprefix

en realidad crea un directorio en bin y en sbin llamado kde y hubica todos los ejecutables ahi y lo mismo hace con las librerias....

pero no sirve de nada, x ahi es mas facil encontrar un ejecutable, pero nada mas

----------

## aggroalda

 *Condex wrote:*   

> ¡Hola aggroalda!
> 
> Te respondo yo a la última pregunta.
> 
> Yo actualicé desde la versión 3.5.10 a la 4.2.1 y no tuve problemas. Cambian algunas cosas, claro, por ejemplo: el escritorio no es un directorio (no puedes tener archivos, salvo que lo reconfigures), el menu K es distinto (aunque creo que se puede dejar como el viejo).
> ...

 

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportaron su grano de arena, salieron varias cosas interesantes y cosas que no conocia...

por el momento no me arriesgare mas que nada por una cosa de que el S.O. lo uso para estudiar y programar, lo necesito bueno por este tiempo y no deseo problemas aun (si es que llegaran a salir)

pero sin duda me dejaron mas tranquilo, gracias a todos los participantes

----------

## sefirotsama

Aprovechando este hilo sobre kde4 y sus actualizaciones....

Llevo un tiempo usando kde4, y como gestor de redes usaba knetworkmanager que es de kde3 y se usa sin demasiados problemas (a falta de pan buenas son tortas dicen). Y hoy he actualizado, veo que existe un nuevo perfil, actualizo, y me doy cuenta de que... knetworkmanager es hardmasked?

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- kde-misc/knetworkmanager-0.2.2_p20080528 (masked by: package.mask)

/home/.portage/profiles/package.mask:                               

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (20 Oct 2009)              

# KDE3-only. Doesn't compile with stable networkmanager wrt bug 253788.

# Other issues in bugs #197488, #217209, #255864, and #268732.         

# Masked for removal in 30 days.                                       

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.   
```

Parece que knetworkmanager se despide de nosotros... y además veo quekde 4.3.1 ya pertenece a la rama estable (bueno, tengo 4.3.2, esperaré a que se estabilice, pero no quiero bajar la versión de kde para estar en stable).

Al grano: hay algun gestor de redes específico para kde4 con el que pueda substituir knetworkmanager? Nunca he instalado kde-meta en la versión 4 y desconozco si hay un gestor propio... cuando uso google veo que siempre referencian a knetworkmanager, y sinceramente, no me apetece estar conectandome al wifi con consola cada vez que quiero hacer una consulta con el ordenador...

Desde que tengo wifi, he usado siempre networkmanager o wicd (y si hay algo específico para kde mejor).

Grácias!

EDITO: Leo de un plasmoid que tiene una función similar... Gestión de Redes o Network Manager en este blog:

http://jmunin.blogspot.com/2009/02/instalar-el-plasmoide-networkmanager.html

En que paquete de gentoo puedo encontrarlo? Sabeis si lo tenemos incluido? :S

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] no me apetece estar conectandome al wifi con consola cada vez que quiero hacer una consulta con el ordenador...
> 
> 

 

Hombre, si es solo para la wifi puedes utilizar el GUI del "wpa_supplicant" compilandolo con la USE "qt4" y usando la opcion de configuracion "update_config=1" para poder añadir y eliminar AP's desde el GUI.

Salu2.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [...] no me apetece estar conectandome al wifi con consola cada vez que quiero hacer una consulta con el ordenador...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Además del wifi también el resto de interficies de red....

Pero le echaré un ojo al wpa_supplicant que nunc alo he probado.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Tranquilo, como ya te han dicho actualiza sin problemas. Mi opinión, si no consigues problemas que suerte tienes   pero si consigues COMO VAS A DISFRUTAR ARREGLANDO Y APRENDIENDO 
> 
> Y como dice:
> 
>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Todos los problemas tienen arreglo, esa es la ventaja de un sistema como este.  

  Ya veo que no perdí el tiempo. Has aprendido bien mi pequeño saltamontes   :Laughing:  ja ja ja ja ja

----------

## paynalton

Quieriendo aportar algo... acabo de actualizar a kde 4.3 y, aunque tardado, salio bastante bien.

Hubo algunos problemas como el tener que desinstalar algunos paquetes que estaban bloqueando la instalación. Además de agregar algunas USE y tener que instalar lafilefixer para solucionar algunos links rotos.

Además tuve que agregar consolekit al nivel default del RC

Fuera de eso y con algunos revdep-rebuild todo funcionó a la perfección.

----------

## JotaCE

Tal vez me van a regañar por esto pero no quiero habrir un hilo por un asunto tan infimo que no lo puedo resolver.....

Acabo de cambiar mi maquina deje a un lado mi antigua PCChips 863 (que orrenda!) por una P4 de doble nucle... (algo mejor) instale por supuesto Gentoo, y como escritoirio kde-4.3.1, pero KDM falla enseguida de logear, buscando encontre que habia que cambiar los permisos de los archivo o la otra era alguna mala configuracion en el xorg.conf

Alguien podria darme alguna luz al respecto ?

Gracias!

----------

## paynalton

Si es lo mismo que me paso a mí..... instala consolekit y agregalo al nivel Default del arranque.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Son ideas mías o KDE 4 está fallando mucho?

Hay muchísimos hilos acerca de KDE 4 últimamente...

Salud!

----------

## paynalton

Deben haber apresurado el lanzamiento un poco más de lo debido... Pero en fin, recordemos que kde 3 fue realmente usable a partir de la versión 3.5. De momento yo no me pongo muy exigente con esto, mientras estabilizan amarok 2 estoy usando junk y lo que realmente necesito (firefox, kmail, quanta y dolphin) funciona bastante bien.

----------

## Txema

Pues yo lo veo bastante estable, en mi caso incluso más que la rama 3.5.

Si sigues la guía al pie de la letra y pones las USE adecuadas no debería de haber más problemas que los típicos bugs.

Saludos.

----------

## paynalton

Tambien debes tomas en cuenta que, a una actualización de este tamaño aparecerán nuevos problemas que no estaban previstos (Ley de Morphy). Entonces la lluvia de reportes es grande pero, conforme pasa el tiempo y se encuentran soluciones los reportes nuevos bajan en frecuencia, empieza a haber problemas repetidos y documentación al respecto. Aquellos que acostumbramos googlear durante horas antes de pedir ayuda dejamos de dar lata con nuestros problemas y todo vuelve a la normalidad.

Jejej, deberiamos poner a user/carlos, user/federico, user/all en la rama inestable por incompatibilidad con kde4.

O bien podríamos ponerlos como estables junto con USE="force-use-gnome -kde-all-versions quite dont-disturb -verbose fix-your-own-bugs -bugzilla-support"... de momento no se me ocurren mas jejjjeje

----------

## JotaCE

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Si es lo mismo que me paso a mí..... instala consolekit y agregalo al nivel Default del arranque.

 

Excelente..... muchas gracias!

----------

